# john deere plow



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

dose any one have a plow what would fit a john deere 212 and be will to trade it 4 a blade off an allis 110B let me know thanks 

close to the canadian border ex:mich


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts,

What kind of plow are you looking for?

Any pics of the allis blade?

Greg


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Are you looking for a plow that will fit a sleeve hitch? If so, I have such a plow and I live in Michigan.. Closer to Sault Sainte Marie than Sarnia though.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it is in pretty good shape the top corners are bent but no biggie


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

argee l don't know how it hooks up but the sleeve hitch is 4 the back right l think it hooks up like the snow blower


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts,

I think Argee was talking about the plow, not the blade.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

know that l reread his post it says plow what kind of shape is it in and do you have a sleeve hitch


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

hey argee were you about a plow or blade ?????


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts,

As I said, Argee was talking about his plow. Go back and reread your 2 posts following his, the 2nd being specifically addressed to him. You were, I'm sure, talking about your blade, not Argees' plow. Also check your pictures. 

That's what I'm talking about.

Greg


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

ya l now l just wanted my post to be seen again and a plow would be nice to


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

jbetts

I was asking if your tractor would accept a sleeve hitch setup as that is what this moldboard plow is. Are you looking for a moldboard plow or a dozer plow?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

a blade but if ya don't have a blade may be a plow do you got a pic of the plow ???


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *a blade but if ya don't have a blade may be a plow do you got a pic of the plow ??? *


I don't have one handy, but I can get one in the next few days.

I don't think I'm interested in your blade...What else have you got??? 

Do you have a drivers license?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

nope l don't have a drivers but l'm will to pay 4 you too drop it off


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Your over 200 miles from me...You can probably find one around Port Huron easier.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

got a 5 th wheel


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

do ya know any one in port huron


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I think we have this messed up a bit. Jbetts your looking for a front mount snow plow/grader blade right? What I think Argee has is a garden plow, thet mounts on the rear of the tractor to dig up soil for planting.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul,

Thanks for trying to untangle this....

Greg


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Paul and Greg

Thanks!


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l new what me was talking about a front mount blade does not need a sleeve hitch


----------

